# TTC after MMC... Update Page 4



## Lovingmybaby

On 8/6 we went to the ER with bad cramps and spotting and ultrasound showed baby died at 8 weeks even though we were supposed to be almost 10 weeks. I miscarried on Sunday 8/9 and the doctor confirmed that everything had passed. I never knew what my HCG levels were as the only time they were taken was at the ER on 8/9. Can anyone tell me how long it takes for HCG to go back to zero. I took 2 $1 tests and they still show strong lines. I just have so many questions and don't have anyone to talk to about it..


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so sorry about your loss. I didn't miscarry naturally, but I had a D&C on July 24. I was supposed to be 11 weeks but the baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. I took a test 1 week after the procedure and the line on the test was faint but still there. At 2 weeks the test was completely negative. From what I've read online, most women get a negative test again at 2-3 weeks afterward. I know some women take longer. But if your doctor confirmed that everything passed, then I would wait until next week to test again and see if the line is more faint. I never had my hcg levels drawn, so I don't know what levels they should be at any point post-miscarriage. 

I am now 3 weeks after they took the baby out, so if you have more questions or need to talk I'm here. :hugs:


----------



## mssk

Do you know what your HCG level was at when you were in the ER. I had an early loss at 6 weeks and then a MMC (blighted ovum) at 8 weeks directly following. Each time it only took about 1.5-2 weeks to get back to zero but my levels were only 821 at the time of the first miscarriage and around 9700 at the time of the second miscarriage.


----------



## LilMiss_91

I had a MMC at 7wks which was only discovered at my 12wk scan. I miscarried at 14wks (it was confirmed all had passed) and 5wks later I'm still getting an ever so faint line and my levels are borderline. I know it's frustrating but don't worry if you still get lines for a couple of weeks yet, so long as they are getting fainter I would say you are ok :) xx


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I'm just ready to TTC as soon as possible..


----------



## emma4g63

It took me 2 weeks for a negative hun....ttc wise just give your body 1 cycle to repair itself..

I didnt i ttc straight away and 8 months on im avin issyes :(


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Htp's are much lighter but not negative yet and opk's are still negative.. just want to make sure my does what it supposed to do..


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Emma are you saying you didn't wait to TTC and bow your having issues because of that?


----------



## Lovingmybaby

So I am 8 days post MMC and the bleeding is completely gone and having what feels like ovulation pains so today I purchased Daily Ovulation Tests from CVS and this is the result I have gotten. Is this a positive or close? I am new to using OPK's...
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-16 19.48.25.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stefdan

Hey, sorry for your losses. I read some blog and article about ttc after miscarriage, hope those posts would encourage and inspire you. 

Starbucks, Peace and the Pursuit of a Baby
TTC Story: Infertility Will Never Win Over Her Faith 
Conceiving a Rainbow Baby: 10 Tips to Help You Get Pregnant After a Miscarriage


----------



## everything

I'm so sorry for your loss, I would not completely trust the opk since it will most likely show positive if you still have HCG in your system


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I took another opk and hpt this morning.. hpt is lighter and opk is darker..... hmm idk what to think.. saw ewcm this morning and we dtd last night so we will see... when j had my ultrasound last Monday the dr said i passed everything and I would ovulate in about a week.. so maybe she was right idk..


----------



## everything

Then I would trust the doctor my doctor said that there was no way I would ovulate while there was still HCG in my system and didn't have me in for a follow up until my hpt had turned negative but I swear that I O'd because I had EWCM and O pains so I would trust the doctor that monitored you =)


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Idk if she could see it on the ultrasound as she checked my ovaries and uterus.. I've had some more grown tinted ewcm this afternoon... just hate being in limbo.. today was my first day back to work and it was hard but I made it through..


----------



## ksquared726

I think I just ovulated too. It was about 3 weeks after my D&C, and over the weekend I had ewcm with some brown tinge too and O pain. Today the cm turned creamy. My temp wasn't up this morning but maybe it will be tomorrow. I used to always have a slow temp rise after O anyway. Only 4 more days of pelvic rest for me, and then just waiting for AF before we ttc again!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Never been so ready for a period in my life..I miss my baby oh so very much but I feel even more ready to TTC #3...


----------



## ksquared726

After the good vibes of ovulation, the sadness has come back stronger than it was. Having a hard time getting out of a funk. Anyone else?


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Me!


----------



## JasmineFrame

i have almost an identical story as yours i was 11 weeks but my baby stopped growing at 9 weeks i ended up having a D&C i hit my two weeks after my D&C on friday and im really hoping to concieve again soon as well and have a sucessful pregnancy


----------



## ksquared726

Jasmine - I'm so sorry you are going through this too. We are exactly 2 weeks apart in our experiences - my D&C was 4 weeks ago as of last Friday. For me, I started feeling like myself around where you are, and even made it through almost whole days without thinking much about it. But after I ovulated and my hormones changed, I sunk right back into feeling sad a lot of the time. I hope this doesn't happen to you, but if it does you have me to talk to. I'm really eager to get back to ttc too. They had me on pelvic rest for 4 weeks, so my DH and I finally DTD for the first time yesterday. It actually hurt slightly at first, and it didn't feel quite the same. Probably from not having anything in there since the surgery. Hoping that part will start feeling like it was too.

Also, I still get a little belly bump sometimes especially after a big meal. It's not like before I was pregnant and I ate too much - more round and prominent. Anyone else have that? I have had a hard time getting back into exercise, but this week I'm going to get back into running after work. On top of feeling sad, I hate feeling fat and gross too :(.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

So I'm not sure if I ovulated last week or not but my test are negative.. so now I want for it to go positive again or AF show up..


----------



## JasmineFrame

Thanks im glad i have someone to talk to and im here for you as well, yea i was losing weight while pregnant even though i was eating the recommened calories i have gained about 4 lbs since losing the baby. i am going to start working out again as well.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I'm here also.. i wish I could loose some weight I have been stuck at this same weight no matter what I do..


----------



## JasmineFrame

I've been at the same weight losing weight also helps you with fertility as well we can do it together :)


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Ok ladies I need help as you know I am almost 3 weeks post miscarriage.
On Sunday and Monday my tests were negative I even have a pic of the clearblue I took Monday and it was definitely negative.. However I started feeling nauseous and took a FRER this morning and a store brand clearblue and they both have faint lines..
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-28 10.20.01.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6









2015-08-28 10.20.38.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









2015-08-28 10.40.40.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoraLoo

Following with interest! I do. See faint lines on the test but No idea if it could be left over from the mc. Good luck.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

The 2nd pic is of the clearblue is the test I took along with a Clinical Guard ic which are very sensitive on monday and both were negative so I will test again in a couple days so we will see if it gets darker..


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Trying to get a better pic of the FRER.. and my ovulation tests are almost positive...
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-28 10.47.44.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lovingmybaby

So I'm waiting to hear back from my OB's office.. i called and told them about my negative tests monday and positive tests today and she said she would message him about bloodwork.. so fingers crossed they get me in today and it's good news!!!


----------



## ksquared726

I think I see the line in the last pic you posted. If you guys had started trying again during your ovulation window, then I think you might be pregnant again! Fingers crossed :).


----------



## Lovingmybaby

She said I would ovulate 1 week after the miscarriage and I had positive opk's around that time so we dtd... i had urine pregnancy test done at the ER yesterday and it was negative but that would be expected as they aren't sensitive at all.. I never heard back from my OB office today it will a monday before I hear anything..


----------



## ksquared726

Any news, Lovingmybaby?


----------



## LoraLoo

Just checking for update x


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Update: I got 3 more positives between friday and tuesday. Went in for blood work on Monday at 3:30 and found Tuesday at 5pm that my blood test was negative at a 2.. i have no clue how it was positive monday and Tuesday of it was a 2.. she said if I don't start soon and my tests get darker they will do more blood work.. i haven't tested today..


----------



## mummof1

Is it okay if I jump in and follow?
I'm going through a MMC , started miscarrying yesterday. Baby also passed away at 8 weeks.
We aren't sure when we will try again but I'm just very curious to see your outcome!
GL!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Here is a pic of my test form Monday when my level was a 2... very weird and it's definitely pink..
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-02 21.28.32.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ILoveme29

Lovingmybaby said:


> Here is a pic of my test form Monday when my level was a 2... very weird and it's definitely pink..

did they ever do a scan to make sure everything passed?, 

im sorry your going throught this its been over two weeks for me im scared to test im just waitinf for AF to show


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Yes I miscarried on a Sunday and ultrasound the next day confirmed I passed everything and uterus was completely empty and bleeding w as minimal..


----------



## LoraLoo

How strange! Test definitely looks positive to me. Sorry that the bloods were negative its definitely confusing.


----------



## ILoveme29

mummof1 said:


> Is it okay if I jump in and follow?
> I'm going through a MMC , started miscarrying yesterday. Baby also passed away at 8 weeks.
> We aren't sure when we will try again but I'm just very curious to see your outcome!
> GL!

first, welcome

Im so sorry for your loss, hang in there and hopefully god will bless you with your rainbow baby soon


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Ok ladies I have a question. I am currently 27 days post miscarriage and I was expecting AF to come tomorrow.. However, I've got EWCM, left sided ovary pain and positve opk this morning.. anyone else had this ans did it results in bfp?


----------



## LoraLoo

Sounds like you're definitely ovulating! I get all those signs too when I'm fertile.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Here is a pic of my opk's....from top to bottom: wednesday, Thursday, last night, and todays...
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-05 08.35.46.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LoraLoo

Whoop! Looks good!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

We DTD last night and will tonight and tomorrow lol... gotta catch the egg!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thanks!!


----------



## ksquared726

Yep, sounds like ovulation! Do you temp to confirm O? Good luck! I'm on CD 8, so we are officially TTC again. Still spotting but maybe I'll be approaching O in about a week or two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

No temping as I have a sinus infection.. but i use opk's multiple times a day..


----------



## ILoveme29

Lovingmybaby said:


> Here is a pic of my opk's....from top to bottom: wednesday, Thursday, last night, and todays...

keeping my fx for you


----------



## ILoveme29

hello ladies good day

today is day 21 after D&C still waiting for AF. I feel like crap very weak, bad headaches, sore boobs, little twinges but no AF, just being patient but this feels more like when I found out I was prego rather than AF symptoms but im too scared to test, im so tired of getting my hopes up.


----------



## LoraLoo

I've just realised- you must have ovulated with some hcg still in your system? So it is possible...this gives me hope! X


----------



## ILoveme29

LoraLoo said:


> I've just realised- you must have ovulated with some hcg still in your system? So it is possible...this gives me hope! X

was this statement for me


----------



## ILoveme29

at 21 days after D&C doesn't mean you still have HCG in your system, everyone is different, some people HCG levels drop drastically and other may take weeks I believe its based on how far along you were in pregnancy.. I would have O 14 days after D&C. I was told by RE D&C date is considered day1, when your HCG level reaches <5 you possibly release your egg. I however am too scared to test I know weird but I don't want my hopes up im just taking my meds and relaxing at this point


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thank you


----------



## ReadynWaiting

GL Lovingmybaby


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies. How are you all doing?

I'm on CD 15 and I think O is coming soon, if it hasn't happened already. Which is amazing because my cycles are usually 35 days or more! I had ewcm yesterday and some cramps. Temp was a little higher this morning but I also woke up later than usual. I usually have 2-3 days of ewcm before it turns creamy and I get a temp shift. We BD Wednesday and last night, and hopefully we will today and tomorrow too. FX!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I'm getting a FRER and using my wondfo ic today at 7dpo.. I'm nervous I've been really nauseous today and super stuffy nose so idk but I will update as soon as I know something.. we are out of state till next weekend visiting our families.. so I may not be able to get a pic..


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Not to mention headache and cramping..


----------



## hereishoping

Hello ladies.
New to this past of the website. Mc at end of june. Waited for first period before getting back on the TTC treadmill. Rather guttingly I did not ovulate on the next cycle and found it really worrying however I ovulated 6 days ago so had a pretty busy couple of days. Probably tmi but have just noticed a brown coloured discharge. Surely this can't be AF after just 6 days from ovulation? Never had a cycle less than 28 days usually much longer like 30-33. Wondering (hoping) that it could be implantation bleeding. What do you think? 

X


----------



## ksquared726

Hi hereshoping. So sorry for your loss and that you had an anovulatory cycle last time. The brown discharge could very possibly be implantation. I doubt it's AF already. It wasn't after you BD, was it? FX for you!


----------



## hereishoping

ksquared726 said:


> Hi hereshoping. So sorry for your loss and that you had an anovulatory cycle last time. The brown discharge could very possibly be implantation. I doubt it's AF already. It wasn't after you BD, was it? FX for you!

Hi. Thank you. It wasn't after we had bd no. Have had on and of nausea for past 3 days too so really hoping. Trying to hold out until weekend before testing though


----------



## ReadynWaiting

hereishoping said:


> ksquared726 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hereshoping. So sorry for your loss and that you had an anovulatory cycle last time. The brown discharge could very possibly be implantation. I doubt it's AF already. It wasn't after you BD, was it? FX for you!
> 
> Hi. Thank you. It wasn't after we had bd no. Have had on and of nausea for past 3 days too so really hoping. Trying to hold out until weekend before testing thoughClick to expand...

Good luck


----------



## hereishoping

Have held out and not treated but tomorrow is 14 dpo so reckon tomorrow is the day. So nervous.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Well I guess I'm CD1 exactly 6 weeks after miscarriage... went to the bathroom and had bright red bleeding. Feeling very overwhelmed..


----------



## Justme43

Lovingmybaby said:


> Well I guess I'm CD1 exactly 6 weeks after miscarriage... went to the bathroom and had bright red bleeding. Feeling very overwhelmed..

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Justme43

hereishoping said:


> Have held out and not treated but tomorrow is 14 dpo so reckon tomorrow is the day. So nervous.

How did it go?


----------



## ksquared726

Lovingmybaby - I'm so sorry AF has arrived. Is this your first AF after the D&C? My first AF was extra heavy and long, but I feel like since then my hormones are more normal so I don't have the really sad moments anymore. It was a good milestone for me, but we were also waiting until after that first AF to TTC again. Hope you're doing ok. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? I'm 5dpo and our timing around O was good. Just a waiting game now. I had some twinges and cramps yesterday, but I think it's too early for implantation. My birthday is next Monday but I don't think I want to test that day in case I get a bfn. So I probably will wait until next Tuesday when I will be 12dpo. Not sure how I will feel about testing once it gets closer. At the moment I am undecided.


----------



## Justme43

Saw my doctor today for the first time after my D&C and it went great. I've healed up good and she does not see why I can not try again after AF comes and goes. 

Also, I've been on blood pressure medication prior to my pregnancy and my numbers are still normal. It's been over 3 months, no meds and normal blood pressure. I am super excited about that. Not to say that caused the miscarriage but I did not think I could get pregnant so the meds I was on were not baby friendly. 

So I am glad that I do not need any at the moment. I know part of it has to do with my 5 miles a day and better eating habits. 

I know that I still have a ways to go but right now at this moment - I feel so hopeful. 

Also, she said that she does not see a need for supplements at this time.

Baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## Aspe

Hey ladies,

I have 1 child who will be 2 tomorrow. Now fast forward.. We had a miscarriage in August at 5 weeks. After I finished bleeding, I continued to take OPK's. Got a yes and of course, bd. No period showed up. I am guessing due to my miscarriage. Later, had to go out of town so didn't take OPK's for a few days. Started taking them again when we got home. The test wasn't positive but it was only negative by a tiny bit. 

Now, I started pink spotting 5 days ago. This being the fifth day. It started out pink then a scatter red spot, but more pink. Most times it is mixed with stretchy discharge. I only see spotting on the tissue. And even then it is only a tiny bit. My cervix is extremely high and soft soft, you can barley touch it. It also seems to be closed.

Any insight on this? Any ladies experience this? 

Thanks


----------



## ksquared726

Hi Aspe - I actually had a very heavy first AF, but my doctor and the nurses had told me that the first AF can also be super super light like spotting. I'm so sorry that I don't have much more insight than that. Any new changes today?


----------



## Aspe

Thanks. I spotted for 4 days. This morning my cervix still feels high, soft, and closed. That is what gets me. Negative OPK this morning. I may chalk it up to AF too, unfortunately. I just cant wait till I ovulate again. :(


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies so my apt with my RE went pretty well. Im now on CD12 I usually ovulate CD 14-17 so I will be busy this week lol. However if I don't end up PG im scheduled for my back to back iui's next cycle which wil be approx. 17days. I know the days seem so long when your waiting bu tim trying to be so patient and relaxed. My RE clarified that I don't have a progesterone deficiency which I was very scared about. she believes I MMC due to chromosome abnormality which is not uncommon but not sure if this was the reason either. Im just praying everything goes well and the countdown begins.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so glad your appointment went well and it's Aldo great that you are in your fertile window. I worry about progesterone deficiency too because it seems so common, so that's awesome you don't have that. FX for you!


----------



## hereishoping

Justme43 said:


> hereishoping said:
> 
> 
> Have held out and not treated but tomorrow is 14 dpo so reckon tomorrow is the day. So nervous.
> 
> How did it go?Click to expand...

It is a positive for me :)

Very happy but also very apprehensive as am having very few symptoms. I hate this waiting game now until the scan at 12 weeks. Wish us uk ladies could get our bloods done like you ladies in the us


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Hereishoping! I hope it all works out. 
I also got a bfp and am very cautiously expecting.


----------



## Aspe

Congratulations ladies &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## hereishoping

ReadynWaiting said:


> Congrats Hereishoping! I hope it all works out.
> I also got a bfp and am very cautiously expecting.

congratulations and lots of sticky dust to you too x


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I got my first AF after MMC on 9/20 and I'm now officially in the TWW!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Fx'd!!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Well AF showed up yesterday.. so I'm CD 2...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry the witch got you. GL with this cycle!
I am going through my 4th mc as I type. I guess if anything it was earlier this time and my body is going about it naturally. I was dreading another mmc or d and c. 
Good news is I have an appt with an ob-gyn to start the process of testing to see why I have had so many m s. I will wtt until we have some answers.


----------

